
NPR Planet Money: Who Invented the Hoverboard? - dankohn1
http://www.npr.org/templates/transcript/transcript.php?storyId=457404184
======
marssaxman
Why on earth are people calling these sideways skateboards "hoverboards"? They
have wheels, they don't hover, they are not hoverboards - and it's
particularly confusing due to the recent demonstration of an _actual_
hoverboard, which is actually a board that hovers!

------
mrfusion
Is it true there's no accelerometer or gyroscope in it? If so I really don't
know how I've been balancing.

------
mrfusion
Is hoverboard the leading candidate for their name?

